# Indian food



## mdq (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, 

Does anyone have recipe (not cumin based) for Indian yogurt raita condiment that has a pleasant but more "sour" flavor that I seem to  be missing.
Is there a herb that subtly intensifies the agreeable "sour" taste I am missing?
also, the mango lassi recipes I find are also missing this subtly sour taste...
anyone?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2013)

mdq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have recipe (not cumin based) for Indian yogurt raita condiment that has a pleasant but more "sour" flavor that I seem to  be missing.
> Is there a herb that subtly intensifies the agreeable "sour" taste I am missing?
> ...




A lot can depend on the yogurt.  Yogurt can be tart or tend to sweeter flavor.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 8, 2013)

*Ground Fenugreek maybe?*


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes fenugreek leaves have a lovely flavour


----------



## acerbicacid (Jun 11, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> A lot can depend on the yogurt.  Yogurt can be tart or tend to sweeter flavor.



I agree with Andy M. I find some yoghurts much more tart than others.   I usually buy the Greek or Greek style ones - but that is in the U.K., don't know what they would be like in the U.S.A.

Ground sumac has a slightly (according to this blurb) tart, sour, lemony taste.Sumac - Greek Spices - Sumaki - Buying and Cooking Guide so maybe you could try that?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 11, 2013)

It could be the yogurt, but then again it could be something else. I'm wondering why you say "not cumin based". There are hundreds of variations of raita, but most of them contain small amounts of cumin or mustard seed, which definitely adds a sour/bitter component.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 28, 2013)

Make your own yogurt - it is tarter than commercial yogurt, even the "organic" stuff.  Commercial yogurt often has a bitter or sour taste that I do not prefer.


----------



## menumaker (Aug 28, 2013)

I use the Greek style yoghurt as well because I prefer the extra creaminess of it, however, you could mix in a little tamarind paste that will give you the 'Tartness' you are after but it may change the colour a bit. Or, add a little pinch of salt to your yoghurt


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 28, 2013)

To each their own - but I wouldn't add tamarind paste to a raita.

Grocery store yogurt has a bitter aftertaste or some extra strong sour notes (as opposed to tart) that this wouldn't help with. For raita, I prefer a home made yogurt because you get a kind of sweet-tart product that I have never seen duplicated in any commercial product.  Maybe I just buy cheap yogurt though, LOL!

But whatever works for you is what you should do.  Not every body tastes things the same way.


----------



## tinlizzie (Aug 28, 2013)

This suggestion is not from experience -- I haven't used this herb -- but you might try Googling "sorrel." It is said to lend a tang or tartness.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2013)

Of topic: sorrel is a relative of spinach and in fact is sour. I like sorrel soup, but if I cannot get it, I use spinach with the addition of lemon juice.


----------



## Highly educated cook (Aug 31, 2013)

Raita can be some yogurt with grated fresh cucumber and garlic/salt / pepper. Or just dill chopped and yogurt or cilantro and yogurt.
I have even just served plain ( Greek) yogurt on the side.


----------



## radhuni (Sep 1, 2013)

Home made yogurt is better for preparing raita. In india we usually don't add garlic in raita, it will destroy the 'sattwik' taste. We add cumin powder, dhania powder, black salt and sometime fenugreek powder.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 6, 2013)

radhuni said:


> Home made yogurt is better for preparing raita. In india we usually don't add garlic in raita, it will destroy the 'sattwik' taste. We add cumin powder, dhania powder, black salt and sometime fenugreek powder.




How do you make your home made yogurt?  I tried making it and it tasted good but I like it thicker.  I drained it, but it still didn't get as thick as I like it.  I buy plain greek yogurt and love the thickness.  Sometimes I drain it to make it even thicker.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 7, 2013)

This may sound crazy but have you tried talking gently to your yogurt as it is being made, giving loving and encouraging support?
I talk nice to all my foods that I'm making to encourage good behavior.


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 7, 2013)

no mayonnaise said:


> This may sound crazy but have you tried talking gently to your yogurt as it is being made, giving loving and encouraging support?
> I talk nice to all my foods that I'm making to encourage good behavior.




No, I have not tried that.  I'm learning so many interesting techniques on this site!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> No, I have not tried that.  I'm learning so many interesting techniques on this site!



Carol, just so you know, no mayonnaise's yogurt talks back to him...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Carol, just so you know, no mayonnaise's yogurt talks back to him...


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 30, 2013)

mdq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have recipe (not cumin based) for Indian yogurt raita condiment that has a pleasant but more "sour" flavor that I seem to be missing.
> Is there a herb that subtly intensifies the agreeable "sour" taste I am missing?
> ...


Lemon juice?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2013)

Home made and purchased yogurts can have variations in tartness.  Consider another recipe or another brand.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 30, 2013)

I used to belong to the BBC food forum (until they decided, in their wisdom to close all their forums ) and one of the members was an Indian lady - Mamta - who has a wonderful (well I think it is ) website with so many brilliant Indian recipes.   There are lots of raita recipes - just type raita into the search box.

Mamta's Kitchen Recipe Search!


----------



## radhuni (Oct 3, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> How do you make your home made yogurt?  I tried making it and it tasted good but I like it thicker.  I drained it, but it still didn't get as thick as I like it.  I buy plain greek yogurt and love the thickness.  Sometimes I drain it to make it even thicker.



Make the yogurt in earthen or clay pots, it will absorp excess water and the yogurt will be thick. If possible use new pots each time you make. We generally do this, earthen pot is very cheap here.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 3, 2013)

Try adding a pinch or two of asafoetida, it has a distinct flavor which may be what you're missing. =)


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 31, 2017)

mdq said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have recipe (not cumin based) for Indian yogurt raita condiment that has a pleasant but more "sour" flavor that I seem to  be missing.
> Is there a herb that subtly intensifies the agreeable "sour" taste I am missing?
> ...


Lemon juice? 

Are you unintentionally buying "mild" yoghourt? A lot of mass-produced supermarket yoghourt is dumbed down. An organic one might be better. Or you could make your own. I make my own using unflavoured Easi-Yo (cheating!). If you leave it to "cook" for the maximum recommended time it is quite sharply flavoured.

Incidentally I never put cumin in mine and neither does my favourite restaurant.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 1, 2017)

acerbicacid said:


> I used to belong to the BBC food forum (until they decided, in their wisdom to close all their forums ) and one of the members was an Indian lady - Mamta - who has a wonderful (well I think it is ) website with so many brilliant Indian recipes.   There are lots of raita recipes - just type raita into the search box.
> 
> Mamta's Kitchen Recipe Search!



I love Indian food and thanks for the website info.

I make a veg and lamb korma that's easy enough.


----------

